# Hutchinson Fast Air vs Vittoria Pit Stop



## jrz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Almost two years ago I switched from clinchers to tubulars. I am very happy with tubulars but the clincher vs tubular debate is for another thread. At any-rate since switching to tubulars I obviously no longer bring along spare inner tubes for flats. Instead I carry a can of Vittoria Pitstop and my cell phone. I have experienced very few flats since going to tubulars but the few that I have I see about a 60% success rate for Pitstop in sealing the flat. Recently I have heard about something similiar - Hutchinson Fast Air. I like the fact that the Fast Air cannister comes with a Pista valve attachment so that none of the contents end up spilling out when applying, which happens at times with the Pitstop. I am wondering if any of you have used the Hutchinson Fast Air and what your results have been.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

Haven't used Fast Air, but cheaper and as effective as Pit Stop is Stan's No Leak. I put some in the tire prior to mounting and it is effective for about three months. Had a puncture on the group ride Saturday (was pushing my Paves a bit past their useful life) and there was spray for two rotations and then nothing. Sealed with about a 10psi loss in pressure. Guys were amazed and I was able to continue with no issues.


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

Has anyone used this:

http://www.cantitoeroad.com/catalog...onews&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=espresso

?


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

teapotter said:


> Has anyone used this:


Haven't used it, but have just experienced the power of Fast-air when my Fusion 3 tubeless tire held up to a 0.5" gash. I tried Stan's but have been put off by the weight, the sloshing and mess while installing. Fast-air can be used to seal a tubeless tire without messy soap suds.

The Caffe-Latex products seem to have two advantages over Stan's: 1) they foam inside the tire; 2) no ammonia based so less corrosion potential on aluminum rims. The little can might make it as easy to use as Fast-air.
See: http://www.effettomariposa.com/


----------

